# Too many Nics



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been growing out the Nic babies with the parents in the 46g. They are over 1.5" now so time to take them to the pet store. The LFS only wants (has room for) ten. The chain stores in town is not allowed to buy them. I put some on Craigslist but no bites. What do I do with the rest. I guess I will have to put them down .

I could try fish stores in Richmond, but not worth the gas to get $1 a fish from them.

I also have 100 or so HRP growing out. My other fish wont eat them either.

Heres a vid of the chaos. I'm surprised the parents still go easy on them. And yes thereis a bunch of BA Tetras mixed in.






....Bill


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, beautiful parents. One of my top "want list" cichlids. Just love that forehead...

Why not try selling them on aquabid? You'll probably get better prices thann you LFS is offering. Although it is understandable if you don't want to deal with shipping.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have shipped before but this time of year is tough to ship. Plus I didnt think they are that rare.

Ya the male is a bruiser. Almost 8" I would guess.

....Bill


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wish I could get my hands on some nics, been wanting some for awhile. Out here where I'm out they're hard to find. A beautiful fish


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't call them rare, but they're definitely uncommon around here. I've never seen any available locally. Even online I haven't seen that many available.

I had some 1" ps. Saulosi shipped to me in the dead of winter and they were fine. They were even shipped priority, not over night. Obviously not ideal, but just throw a couple 72hr heat packs in and they should be ok. Just make it clear that they are shipped at buyers risk this time of year.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Always use overnite shipping in winter. I'm expecting fish today and have already shipped out a few times this year...

No cichlid clubs around your area?


----------



## blanc (Jan 15, 2011)

What are they? Beautiful fish


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

I believe they are Hypsophrys nicaraguensis


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well if you decide you want to ship them let me know please, would love to have a couple. Can't get any around here and can't find any online either. There are no clubs around here and the lfs just stock the common cichlids that everyone wants.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nics are so over done in the OCA that you're lucky if you get $2 for a bag of six....


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I wish we could get some of the nice Nics up here! The ones we have a soooo bland and there really seems to be a shortage of females. . . :-?

Good luck moving them on, it really is a shame when a great cichlid goes through a cycle of "overdone" and disappears from the hobby.

Ray


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I wish I had some room..............I would love to buy some from you..........they are beautiful :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

MonteSS said:


> I also have 100 or so HRP growing out. My other fish wont eat them either.
> 
> ....Bill


How big are the HRPs?

If you would be willing to ship to NY I'd be definitely interested!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Took 15 Nics to the LFS and got $1 each store credit.

The rest are going to my Cichlid club to be given out at the next meeting.

The HRP are just starting to look like fish and most have their stripes.

I guess about 100 of them. The big one at 45 secs is a HRP x Con hybrid i found in the other tank.

Video 




Thanks for the help....Bill


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bummer, was hoping you'd be willing to ship some of those nics. But atleast your getting rid of them though.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sure there will be more in the spring when its better to ship.

....Bill


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

When the weather gets warmer I hope you will reconsider and ship some of your fish. I am in the same boat as you with F2 Rio Mongo Cutteri. I have dozens of them. When the weather is warmer I will definitely ship some of these ... they are just too beautiful not to share. Best of luck in rehoming the baby nics!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I might be interested in those Bruce, easy bap! Type local and all!


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

Sure thing FishGuy! I just pulled about 100 from a different spawn. Those Rio Mongo's are gorgeous. Babies are fat, feisty and always hungry...kind of like me


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Keep me in mind also. Those guys look beautiful. I will take a few of them also.


----------

